# 'Posh' macaroni and cheese dish



## Ishbel (Mar 31, 2005)

1kg cooked langoustines
1 tablespoon groundnut or sunflower oil
150ml dry white wine
300g small macaroni
350g  creme fraiche 
100g Beaufort or Gruyere cheese, grated 
Freshly milled sea salt and black pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons fresh breadcrumbs
25g unsalted butter 



Shell the langoustines, reserving the shells and flesh separately. 

Heat the oil in a large saucepan, add the shells and stir for a minute or two. Then barely cover them with water, season with salt, bring to the boil and simmer over a low for 30 minutes to make a stock. Pour 300ml of the stock into a small saucepan, add the wine and boil until reduced to 3 tablespoons of liquid. (You can use the remainder of the stock for soup). About 30 minutes before serving the dish, bring a large pan of salted water to the boil and add the macaroni. Cook until al dente, then drain. While it is cooking, heat the crème fraiche in a small saucepan and simmer for about 5 minutes until it thickens, then add the reduced stock and the grated cheese. Stir until the cheese melts, and season. 

Preheat the grill. Add the macaroni and the langoustines to the cheese sauce, and warm through, stirring all the time, then tip the mixture into a shallow ovenproof dish. Scatter over the breadcrumbs, dot with the butter and place under the grill until golden and sizzling.

Serve with a crisp green salad and ciabatta bread.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2005)

This does look pretty posh. I bet it is pretty too. 

I think I might try it with some cute baby shell pasta.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 31, 2005)

Using langoustine in macaroni cheese is a trifle expensive - but it's a really satisfying supper dish!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Tell me again what langoustines are - some kind of small lobster-like creature, I think?


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought they were sort of a big shrimpy thing. Maybe a crustacean cross? Heehee. OK, I'm done now.


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 1, 2005)

They are also known (I think) as Dublin Bay Prawns.  We only call them langoustines!  Full explanation  here.....

http://www.eurocbc.org/page836.html


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Ishbel!


----------

